# Hallo....:-)



## MaKo (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo PCGamesHardware-Team........,

ich habe mich nach Absprache mit Matti nach Auflösung unseres vorherigen Teams mal bei Euch eingeklinkt.

Meine HWBot - Punkte sollen nicht sinnlos rumliegen und dann auch in D bleiben.

Momentan kann ich berufsbedingt nicht viel benchmäßig machen, ich werde aber spätestens im Herbst wieder loslegen....

Auf ne gute Zusammenarbeit und LG.

MaKo


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juli 2010)

Wie jetzt bist du im Team ??
Wenn ja dann Herzlich Wilkommen 


lg


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Juli 2010)

Willkommen im Team!

Wenn du magst, kannst du im Kontrollzentrum (links oben) unter Mein Netzwerk/Benutzergruppen der Hwbot-Benutzergruppe beitreten. Dann ändert sich der Benutzertitel und du kannst die Hwbot-Signatur einbinden.


----------



## Freakezoit (7. Juli 2010)

Hey Manni altes Haus Herzlich Willkommen bei uns. 
Super sache so muss das laufen


----------



## Matti OC (7. Juli 2010)

Hi, Mako
Willkommen im Team 

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (7. Juli 2010)

Hi Mako!

Freut mich, dass du den Weg zu uns gefunden hast  Viel Spaß hier


----------



## Nachtelf (7. Juli 2010)

Howdy!

Willkommen im Team!


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Juli 2010)

Huhu sag ich dann mal 

Willkommen hier bei uns im Forum 

MFG


----------



## Alriin (7. Juli 2010)

Willkommen im Team!


----------



## Ü50 (7. Juli 2010)

Hi Mako, willkommen im Team.


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Juli 2010)

Dann reihe ich mich mal in die Reihe der Willkommenswünscher ein und sage

Willkommen im Team


----------



## MaKo (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo und danke für die "Willkommensgrüße"...

Ich werde wohl ab ca. Ende August wieder langsam auf HwBot-Punktejagd gehen können..

Diesmal wohl alles @LN2...

Bis dann und viel Spaß beim Benchen.

MaKo.


----------

